# Experience With Yerba Mate?



## Brill (Dec 23, 2014)

Anyone tried this? I've read that it's equal to coffee (minus the acidity) plus has the benefits of green tea. I typically have a large coffee in the AM and a thermos of green tea throughout the day but I'm hoping to change out.

I've never been to Argentina but have eaten their meat  so it HAS to be good!


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 23, 2014)

Haven't ever tried it, myself.  Keeps slipping my mind.


Maybe I need some ginkgo biloba instead.  :-"


----------



## Brill (Dec 23, 2014)

WTF.???

http://www.emaxhealth.com/8782/yerba-mate-tea-prevents-and-causes-cancer

According to an article titled “Carcinogenic Food Contaminants” in the journal Cancer Investigation, Yerba mate tea is classified by the International Agency for Research on Cancer (IARC) as “Probably Carcinogenic to Humans.” The classification is due to multiple studies that have demonstrated an association between hot mate tea and oral, oropharyngeal, head and neck, and esophageal cancer.


----------



## Brill (Dec 24, 2014)

Ordered a kilo from Amazon last night and arrived at the door around noon.  Tastes like strong green tea mixed with coffee.  Added some organic milk and stevia...pretty darn tasty!


----------



## pardus (Dec 25, 2014)

lindy said:


> Ordered a kilo from Amazon last night and arrived at the door around noon.  Tastes like strong green tea mixed with coffee.  Added some organic milk and stevia...pretty darn tasty!


'
Well I guess the cancer thing didn't phase you then...


----------



## Brill (Dec 25, 2014)

pardus said:


> Well I guess the cancer thing didn't phase you then...



Read more articles that the study wasn't able to isolate the tea as a factor: South Americans tend to smoke and drink too.  Go figure?  Other potential sources of the throat cancer were irritation caused by hot water. :whatever:


----------



## Etype (Dec 26, 2014)

lindy said:


> Other potential sources of the throat cancer were irritation caused by hot water. :whatever:


Everything causes cancer.

Grilled food contains carcinogens from the burned organic matter.

Life is the leading cause of death.  I'm going to quit now.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 26, 2014)

Not everyone dies from cancer, or heart disease; some do not live long enough.


----------



## Red Ruckit (Sep 6, 2015)

Sorry for the necro bumo but yerba mate is a huge part of my familial culture and I need to say that article is a total B.S study.
It's essentially a type of green tea and works wonders for the digestive and circadian rythymn system.
At the very least it's a highly potent antioxidant and is very enjoyable in good company.
It's the south american drink of friendship. Or the drink of choice if youre a teenager pouring booze into it and smoking cigarette disgards with your friends (not that I'd have any idea).

Traditionally drank out of hollowed gourds as pictured.. I've got one made out of a rams horn which is my personal favorite...


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 6, 2015)

Red Ruckit said:


> Sorry for the necro bumo but yerba mate is a huge part of my familial culture and I need to say that article is a total B.S study.
> It's essentially a type of green tea and works wonders for the digestive and circadian rythymn system.
> At the very least it's a highly potent antioxidant and is very enjoyable in good company.
> It's the south american drink of friendship. Or the drink of choice if youre a teenager pouring booze into it and smoking cigarette disgards with your friends (not that I'd have any idea).
> ...



What is oxidizing that needs to be anti-oxidized?


----------



## Red Ruckit (Sep 6, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> What is oxidizing that needs to be anti-oxidized?



Free radicals produced by the human body. And for those unfortunate enough to not live off the land through total self sufficiency there's probably a chance that oxidizing trace elements can be absorbed through food consumption. Theres also passive background radition hitting our bodies (not including modern man made technologies) which also have a chance of bumping an electron or two out of place in the human body.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 6, 2015)

Red Ruckit said:


> Free radicals produced by the human body. And for those unfortunate enough to not live off the land through total self sufficiency there's probably a chance that oxidizing trace elements can be absorbed through food consumption. Theres also passive background radition hitting our bodies (not including modern man made technologies) which also have a chance of bumping an electron or two out of place in the human body.



So where does this happen? How specifically does the tea make this happen?


----------



## Red Ruckit (Sep 7, 2015)

It happens anywhere where theres blood flowing in the body. Substances which supposedly are antioxidants help the free radical particles or molecules in the body settle down either by accepting or giving an electron of their own.
I'd check with Google honestly because I don't know much more about the specifics. I'm no microbiology expert my friend.
I just know yerba mate is a wonderful thing if you're lucky enough to share some with good company.


----------



## SARDUDE (Sep 11, 2015)

Its not as tasty as coffee... actually it kind of sucks.


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 13, 2015)

Red Ruckit said:


> ...It's essentially a type of green tea and works wonders for the digestive and circadian rythymn system...



Wow.  Necro posting AND incorrectly.

Yerba mate is from the leaf of the South American Holly Tree (Ilex paraguariensis).

Green tea is from the leaf of the Tea shrub or bush (Camellia sinensis).

They originate from totally different continents, though they have chemical compounds in common, that's about it.

Circadian rhythm system?  Really?  Do you even know what that is?  

Please, please, just quit.  You have no clue about which you are talking, except you drink the stuff.

LL


----------



## 8654Maine (Sep 14, 2015)

One thing I learned about fanatics and devotees:  "rational" and "rationale" and "empiric" are words of the devil.  "Belief" is all that matters.


----------



## Red Ruckit (Sep 14, 2015)

LibraryLady said:


> Wow.  Necro posting AND incorrectly.
> 
> Yerba mate is from the leaf of the South American Holly Tree (Ilex paraguariensis).
> 
> ...





8654Maine said:


> One thing I learned about fanatics and devotees:  "rational" and "rationale" and "empiric" are words of the devil.  "Belief" is all that matters.



Wow.


----------

